
Startup lets landlords scan tenants' Facebook to check if they can pay rent - danso
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/10/11903082/landlord-social-media-credit-check
======
johnny_lunch
One of the downsides of posting so much information about ourselves online is
that it can be used against us and there isn't really any way to stop it.

This is why I don't post very much on my FB account and use it mostly just to
get updates from friends/family.

